# Grubhub-Removed with Penalty



## Joe Dow

On Grubhub today, I rejected a stack order of two, after accepting it for obvious reasons i.e, their Map Gimmickry convinced me that the drop off locations were near whereas they were in total opposite directions and orders had very low tips.

On my Daily Summary tab, it now shows "Removed with Penalty" .

Can any one please explain what this means?

Are they openly telling us that we the independent contractors are being penalized for rejecting offers that we do not consider profitable?

I am thinking about contacting a lawyer because enough is enough ?


----------



## nighthawk398

Good luck with that


----------



## Nfs

What does it mean??? I also saw the same thing


----------



## nighthawk398

Nfs said:


> What does it mean??? I also saw the same thing


That you night not get the hourly guaranty


----------



## Solid 5

I think it means it counts towards a refusal of an order.....which lowers your acceptance rate........as opposed to a customer cancel or a GH re-assignment of the order.


----------



## Joe Dow

Solid 5 said:


> I think it means it counts towards a refusal of an order.....which lowers your acceptance rate........as opposed to a customer cancel or a GH re-assignment of the order.


so wats the difference between Rejection & Removed with Penalty?? as both appear different on pay summary

Oh & BTW I have talked to a lawyer who tells me that Grubhub can not penalized a independent contractor for refusing to "accept" an "offer" at any stage.... its the same as when you are "offered" a "order", you go to a restaurant to "accept" the "order" but for some reason it is "canceled" i.e not available to pick up.

It is his view that UE or any app does not have to offer as $3 failed pick up fee for order not available for pick up. However, recieving an order at restaurant and not deliverying it is different.


----------



## Solid 5

Joe Dow said:


> *so wats the difference between Rejection & Removed with Penalty?*? as both appear different on pay summary
> 
> Oh & BTW I have talked to a lawyer who tells me that Grubhub can not penalized a independent contractor for refusing to "accept" an "offer" at any stage.... its the same as when you are "offered" a "order", you go to a restaurant to "accept" the "order" but for some reason it is "canceled" i.e not available to pick up.
> 
> It is his view that UE or any app does not have to offer as $3 failed pick up fee for order not available for pick up. However, recieving an order at restaurant and not deliverying it is different.


I am going to contact my Driver Specialist this week.......but my guess is........

"Rejection" = YOU initiated the cancelled order, meaning YOU chose not to deliver it.

"Removed with Penalty" = GRUBHUB cancelled the order, meaning THEY chose not to HAVE you deliver it, for what amounts to a bunch of different reasons.

Let's say........(and this happened to me).......you have 5 stacked orders, one of them is already 1:15 old from the time they ordered, and GH calls you and you tell them (nastily obviously) that you have 4 orders ahead of it, and the total turnaround time is going to be at least an hour (making the time from placed order 2:15), they will ask you (like a-holes) "So you want to decline the order?" If you say "Yes" they will remove it from your screen WITHOUT reassigning it (which doesn't count against your acceptance rate), and nail you with the "Penalty". If you ask them to re-assign it, they will BUT they will "penalize" you for basically telling them the pax is better off having someone else deliver the order.

There are ways around it, I've been driving for them for 2 years (actually will be two years on the 28th). I know all the angles LOL.

Oh and FWIW..........GH lawyers > your lawyer.


----------



## Joe Dow

Solid 5 said:


> I am going to contact my Driver Specialist this week.......but my guess is........
> 
> "Rejection" = YOU initiated the cancelled order, meaning YOU chose not to deliver it.
> 
> "Removed with Penalty" = GRUBHUB cancelled the order, meaning THEY chose not to HAVE you deliver it, for what amounts to a bunch of different reasons.
> 
> Let's say........(and this happened to me).......you have 5 stacked orders, one of them is already 1:15 old from the time they ordered, and GH calls you and you tell them (nastily obviously) that you have 4 orders ahead of it, and the total turnaround time is going to be at least an hour (making the time from placed order 2:15), they will ask you (like a-holes) "So you want to decline the order?" If you say "Yes" they will remove it from your screen WITHOUT reassigning it (which doesn't count against your acceptance rate), and nail you with the "Penalty". If you ask them to re-assign it, they will BUT they will "penalize" you for basically telling them the pax is better off having someone else deliver the order.
> 
> There are ways around it, I've been driving for them for 2 years (actually will be two years on the 28th). I know all the angles LOL.
> 
> Oh and FWIW..........GH lawyers > your lawyer.


No its the order that I cancelled after accepting it because payment was way too low, both orders were in opposite directions.

I know these companies have lawyers who can prove that a night is actually a day.

This is a Hallmark of our Capitalistic society where whoever has the money can buy fame, power, respect and every thing.

However, in the end they all die poor owning a maximum 7x2x1 feet real eatate!


----------



## Solid 5

Joe Dow said:


> No its the order that I cancelled after accepting it because payment was way too low, both orders were in opposite directions.
> 
> I know these companies have lawyers who can prove that a night is actually a day.
> 
> This is a Hallmark of our Capitalistic society where whoever has the money can buy fame, power, respect and every thing.
> 
> However, in the end they all die poor owning a maximum 7x2x1 feet real eatate!


That could be it..........the fact you accepted it, THEN cancelled it.......rather then just refusing it right when you got the ping.

I really don't know, I am just guessing right now. This new app isn't the best and of course GH doesn't clue you in on the new nuances.


----------



## oicu812

Joe Dow said:


> No its the order that I cancelled after accepting it because payment was way too low, both orders were in opposite directions.


Don't you know the payment was way too low before you even accepted the order?


----------



## johnx

I'm sure you are going to pay a lawyer $5000 to **** with a $6 delivery. Eveybody does that. <sarc>


----------



## oicu812

If I see a $4.33 GH order, I know there's no upfront tip. There may be cash tip involved but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## andaas

I think you are overthinking this. I have not verified, but consider this:

Rejected = You rejected an offer. (Not sure what current terminology is; could be "Rejected with penalty"; counts against acceptance rate.)
Cancelled = Grubhub or customer cancelled order. (Does not count against acceptance rate.)
Removed with penalty = You cancelled an offer after accepting it. (Counts against acceptance rate.)
They have just changed how the daily pay reports are presented and are (trying) to make them more detailed. Personally, I preferred the old report.


----------



## Solid 5

andaas said:


> I think you are overthinking this. I have not verified, but consider this:
> 
> Rejected = You rejected an offer. (Not sure what current terminology is; could be "Rejected with penalty"; counts against acceptance rate.)
> Cancelled = Grubhub or customer cancelled order. (Does not count against acceptance rate.)
> Removed with penalty = You cancelled an offer after accepting it. (Counts against acceptance rate.)
> They have just changed how the daily pay reports are presented and are (trying) to make them more detailed. Personally, I preferred the old report.


I think this is totally spot on, and you did a better job of explaining it then I did. Now I can't speak for the intelligence of the readers here, but I understood it.


----------



## Goongpad77

Solid 5 said:


> I think this is totally spot on, and you did a better job of explaining it then I did. Now I can't speak for the intelligence of the readers here, but I understood it.


I prefer the old report too



oicu812 said:


> If I see a $4.33 GH order, I know there's no upfront tip. There may be cash tip involved but I wouldn't count on it.


Reject!


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Joe Dow said:


> On Grubhub today, I rejected a stack order of two, after accepting it for obvious reasons i.e, their Map Gimmickry convinced me that the drop off locations were near whereas they were in total opposite directions and orders had very low tips.
> 
> On my Daily Summary tab, it now shows "Removed with Penalty" .
> 
> Can any one please explain what this means?
> 
> Are they openly telling us that we the independent contractors are being penalized for rejecting offers that we do not consider profitable?
> 
> I am thinking about contacting a lawyer because enough is enough ?


Removed with penalty means you accepted it and the rejected it. It's a non completed trip.


----------



## William1964

I've never gotten that message. I've never rejected and Order.

Today I'm working from 12 a.m. to 1 a.m. 12 a.m. to 2 a.m. I generally average close to $28 an hour for those two hours in Chicago.

Today I'm not getting anything this happens to me very rarely. I am always moving I always have an order in my car

Except at the moment


----------



## amazinghl

William1964 said:


> I've never gotten that message. I've never rejected and Order.
> 
> Today I'm working from 12 a.m. to 1 a.m. 12 a.m. to 2 a.m. I generally average close to $28 an hour for those two hours in Chicago.
> 
> Today I'm not getting anything this happens to me very rarely. I am always moving I always have an order in my car
> 
> Except at the moment


Probably due to the hours you work and the amount of of customer the restaurant have at the night. Twice last Friday evening, between 7pm -9pm, I got to the restaurant and the worker have not even enter the order from the tablet to their POS machine yet, which means it's gonna be another 20-30minutes wait for the food to be ready. Nobody pays me to wait so I reject the order and move on.


----------



## Cou-ber

A lawyer for this would work on contingency if accepted. Wouldn’t even cost a retainer if accepted but unlikely he or she would.


----------



## hKHuskle19

nighthawk398 said:


> That you night not get the hourly guaranty


That makes perfect sense, but it wasn't worth it. Like that poster, I wasn't about to drive to opposite end of town. I believe they do that on purpose so that you will forfeit your guarantee. I sat on the clock for an hour.


----------



## Najmu

Joe Dow said:


> On Grubhub today, I rejected a stack order of two, after accepting it for obvious reasons i.e, their Map Gimmickry convinced me that the drop off locations were near whereas they were in total opposite directions and orders had very low tips.
> 
> On my Daily Summary tab, it now shows "Removed with Penalty" .
> 
> Can any one please explain what this means?
> 
> Are they openly telling us that we the independent contractors are being penalized for rejecting offers that we do not consider profitable?
> 
> I am thinking about contacting a lawyer because enough is enough ?


----------



## Najmu

Removed with penalty means next time you accept an order , you will be sent far away than you've expected. 
It happened to me several times where I open both Uber app and Gh and I have to complete the uber before picking grubhub .
Next time I pick up grubhub, they sent me soo faaar and I regretted rejecting orders.
Thanks


----------

